# Boat registration



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Evening All,

Do any of you have 'Recent' first hand experience of registering a boat in Dubai?

I am not after any of you posting links for me to follow (I already have whats available), I am looking for first hand experiences of the whole process.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Haha... I do but it's for my waverunner and 3x the headache! A few trips to Maritime City ought to get you sorted!


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Dozza said:


> Evening All,
> 
> Do any of you have 'Recent' first hand experience of registering a boat in Dubai?
> 
> I am not after any of you posting links for me to follow (I already have whats available), I am looking for first hand experiences of the whole process.


I've been dying to know if this is true: do you really have to pay 500 dirhams every time you take out your boat for play?


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

noisyboy said:


> I've been dying to know if this is true: do you really have to pay 500 dirhams every time you take out your boat for play?


No - You do have to notify the coastguard though via fax & await a fax back saying you have permission to go out!


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Dozza said:


> No - You do have to notify the coastguard though via fax & await a fax back saying you have permission to go out!


Fax? Really? Who has access to a fax machine outside of work hours? So can I fax in a request on Thursday saying I'm taking my boat out on Saturday?

And where are you parking it? And how much is it costing you?


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

noisyboy said:


> Fax? Really? Who has access to a fax machine outside of work hours? So can I fax in a request on Thursday saying I'm taking my boat out on Saturday?
> 
> And where are you parking it? And how much is it costing you?


Parking - At my house

Faxing day before - Yes. You can just sail out to the coastguard boat on the way out of the harbour in Jumeirah, or just walk in to the coast guard huts located at most harbours. Like you said, who has faxing machines??


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Dozza said:


> Parking - At my house
> 
> Faxing day before - Yes. You can just sail out to the coastguard boat on the way out of the harbour in Jumeirah, or just walk in to the coast guard huts located at most harbours. Like you said, who has faxing machines??


Interesting information. Thanks for that! And good luck with the registration process. I hope someone chimes in cause I'm interested in getting a boat, but the lack of initial information makes it difficult to proceed!


----------

